
Working with OS X and Emacs - pchristensen
http://how-i-work.com/workbenches/30-working-with-os-x-and-emacs
======
rawsyntax
use homebrew to build emacs --cocoa, and check out the emacs-starter-kit for
sane defaults on a mac

